# Low Tech Set-Up



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Sounds good but I've had no luck with the Alternanthera in low tech scapes.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

PaulG said:


> Sounds good but I've had no luck with the Alternanthera in low tech scapes.




I've had no luck with it either.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck!!

How's that?? 

I have a low tech 20L & while I'm having a bit of an issue w/ algae at the moment I think low tech is the way to go.

Not wanting to spend the $$ on CO2 and having to learn how NOT to gas my fish also plays into it!

3 bulbs sounds like a lot of light to me - but then again I only have 1 little ole T8 on my tank so what do I know?!


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

zoragen said:


> Good luck!!
> 
> How's that??
> 
> ...


I have a 4 bulb T5HO fixture. I would even lower it down to 2 x 39watt bulbs if needed.


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

urbguy said:


> I have a 4 bulb T5HO fixture. I would even lower it down to 2 x 39watt bulbs if needed.


Hello fairfax neighbor!

4 T5HO seems like a lot of light.. i dont think the watts per gallon rule applies when dealing with HO bulbs? I may be wrong though..

I have a 55G too and i use just a single T5HO bulb. i even had to use screen mesh on the lid to block out 30% of the light. my plants are all growing fine. Feel free to look at my journal in my signature.


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

Are 39watt bulbs T5HO bulbs? Google results all show me T5HO bulbs when I search for 39 watt T5. 

Btw, you may find the following table helpful. It is just a guideline of course. I'm too lazy to upload it personally so I'm providing a link to it: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aquatic-plants/36460-light-chart-low-medium-high-your-answer.html

According to the table, 3 or 4 T5HO bulbs on a 55 gallon tank (assuming it is ~20" tall) is too much light. Unless you're hanging it above the tank by a foot. Some other excellent info contained in the discussion of that post. I'd aim for a low or medium light tank for a low tech.

And good luck!


----------



## Gabez (Oct 7, 2012)

+1 jemminnifener , that is the best table available , Hoppy is the man . use this thread on here instead 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105774


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I definitely wouldn't use more then 2 bulbs in your fixture, 3 is just to much light for what you're wanting to do. 

Also, I'm surprised no one brought this up yet, but I would skip the hornwort. It would probably grow under those conditions, but it's an incredibly messy plant that doesn't stay rooted. It will float around, shed needles, and genuinely be a mess. The rest looks like good choices. You could also add some crypts, java fern, or vals to that list, to replace the few species that maybe aren't such a good choice for your plans.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

About the plants - I have spiralis & lutea crypts that do great in my tank.


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll definitely use two. My plants are supposedly on its way. In the process set up my 6 gal edge tank that's been out o commission for a while. Can't wait )))!!!


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, 2 bulbs would be best, as several others have said. 
Try a 7- 8 hour daily lighting period to keep algae at a minimum, and you should do fine.
In a low tech environment I have found that all types of Echinodorus (swords) do well, as well as Crypts, Java Ferns, Anubias, Hygrophilas, Nymphaea (Lotuses), Vals, Sags, Rotalas, Bacopas, Ludwigias, and others.
Your tank is looking real good - bet it looks splendid when you get it fully set up the way you want it !


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

As a precaution, I want circulation as much as possible. I picked up a circulation pump at a LFS. Part of why I got deterred from my last tank was because I believe there was a lack of circulation and that gave way to a lot of algae. Blue Green algae was prevalent in my tank and it basically consumed the HC. The specs rate it for a 55-90 gallon tank, I think it's too strong... It seems like it's causing quite a mess in my tank as i think there is way too much circulation. The next step below is for 30-55 gallons, better suited for my tank I would believe (700 gph). As we're experiencing Hurricane Sandy, my tank is experiencing some sort of tornado catastrophe. I hope to return it tomorrow and get the lower grade. Can anyone confirm? If I get this will it help lower my chances of algae infestation? I've never had one, or needed one, but I suppose having one wouldn't hurt.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, having good circulation at the bottom levels of a tank will go a long way to helping avoid the development of blue-green algae. A water circulation pump, positioned properly, should eliminate any 'dead spots' at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

discuspaul said:


> Yes, having good circulation at the bottom levels of a tank will go a long way to helping avoid the development of blue-green algae. A water circulation pump, positioned properly, should eliminate any 'dead spots' at the bottom of the tank.


Had the circulation pump exchanged for a smaller one. Cleaned up the tank and removed alot of the BBA from the drift wood. Also redistributed the substrate, now the tank has alot more depth.


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

So just updating a few pics.

So here is the tank all cleaned up after all the plants, in the immortal words of Professor Farnsworth, "Gone the way of the poodle."









Here is the drifwood BBA free!









Some left over hairgrass.









The circulator!


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

The plants are coming today. Should be here by the end of the day. So, after reading up on the hornwort...I'm starting to regret getting them...I want the fullness, but again the goal was low maintenance. I can tie the metal weights on and reposition them anytime it starts to uproot itself or I might just let them float so it can block out more of the light.


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

Plants are here, sorted them out and planted. Conclusion, I'm happy with the results.

Before.









Added anubias and dwarf sags.









Another angle.









Anubia and Dwarf Sags.









Finished Product.


















The hornwort was ok, took me a few washes to get all the loose needles out of the plant... I cut the dwarf sagittaria to promote lateral growth. Pretty happy with the results. Any thoughts?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Your Anubias look real good ! Healthy plants you got there.
However, it looks like a few, or all, of them are planted right into the substrate. They won't grow that way - they need to be attached to the driftwood - the rhyzome should not be planted - needs to be exposed to the water.
Am I seeing things wrong ?


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

discuspaul said:


> Your Anubias look real good ! Healthy plants you got there.
> However, it looks like a few, or all, of them are planted right into the substrate. They won't grow that way - they need to be attached to the driftwood - the rhyzome should not be planted - needs to be exposed to the water.
> Am I seeing things wrong ?


Unfortunately...You're absolutely right. Going to have to find a way to attach it onto something.


----------

